# Suche ABB SPS + Zubehör



## LL0rd (26 April 2010)

Hallo Leute,

ich möchte mich näher mit der SPS Programmierung beschäftigen und suche hierfür eine ABB (vorzugsweise AC500) SPS und Zubehör dazu. Wenn jemand so etwas abgeben kann, würde ich mich sehr freuen.


----------



## SPS-Fox (25 Mai 2010)

Hallo
ABB bietet hier ein interessantes Starterkit an. Inkl. Software, Netzteil und Steuerung. Kontakte unter www.abb.de/plc


----------



## LL0rd (25 Mai 2010)

Hi,

das hört sich interessant an, aber ich kann unter deinem Link leider nichts finden. Kannst du mir bitte sagen, wo ich das Angebot finden kann?


----------



## pylades (25 Mai 2010)

LL0rd schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> das hört sich interessant an, aber ich kann unter deinem Link leider nichts finden. Kannst du mir bitte sagen, wo ich das Angebot finden kann?



http://www.abb.de/search.aspx?abbcontext=products&q=starter kit

Pylades


----------

